# Bully Sticks (I found good non stinky ones )



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just placed my second order with this small company in Great Neck, NY that sells only bully sticks. www.Preenpet.com 

I know bully sticks seem gross to us, but once you have tried them ( for your dog) and see how much they LOVE them you will be hooked. You just have to get over the ick factor. These have NO smell. They are hormone free, all natural. They are not a fancy company, but their product is great. (or at least my two think so).


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanks. Sparkey loves bully sticks.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What size and type do you buy? Thanks!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

> What size and type do you buy? Thanks![/B]



I get the 6'' pack of 30. It will last a couple months depending on how often you give it to them. 

I have two an 8 pounder and a 4 pounder and this size works well for both of them. I just like the fact that they don't STINK!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We use Merrick brand. No stink at all. And, believe me, it's been trial and error as far as finding non-stinky ones. I buy the 12" long, extra thick ones and they last him for a month or more.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My three love them I will check into it too thanks Steph!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> We use Merrick brand. No stink at all. And, believe me, it's been trial and error as far as finding non-stinky ones. I buy the 12" long, extra thick ones and they last him for a month or more.[/B]



I just recently bought Mia a jumbo flossie and it smelled!! I couldnt believe it!! The smaller one that I had bought her once before didnt smell! It was very strange and I will not be buying her those anymore! I usually get her the tendons anyway, they dont smell and she loves them! I will look into the bully sticks the OP posted though!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=577669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I order flossies by the box and there are always about 2 or 3 out 50 smell. 

Moo Sticks Bully Sticks don't smell either - I've sent those to my brothers dog.

Leslie


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all, Just a random question here, Are bully sticks meant to be eaten or just chewed until its paper like and kind of icky, and thrown away after? Or are they suppose to finish the whole stick? 
I’m not really sure because I never bought them for my babies before, and today is the first time. btw, i got Redbarn steer chews, i don't know if they are considered bully sticks or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Hi all, Just a random question here, Are bully sticks meant to be eaten or just chewed until its paper like and kind of icky, and thrown away after? Or are they suppose to finish the whole stick?
> I'm not really sure because I never bought them for my babies before, and today is the first time. btw, i got Redbarn steer chews, i don't know if they are considered bully sticks or not.
> 
> Thanks![/B]



I throw them away when they get too small and present a choking hazard. The steer chews are a type of bully stick.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, my puppy just choked on it right now, it scared me to death, i heard her gagging and the stick was half way in her mouth and down her throat, the other half was outside of her mouth hanging. ugh, i'm so gald she's ok. i rushed to take it out and threw it away after. now i know whta they meant when it says supervision is a must. = (


----------

